# Head or Head gasket?



## mreyeman (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello fellow orange lovers. This is my first post so bear with me please.
I have a tractor problem (bet you couldn't guess that). 
Today while tilling my garden with my Kubota L245 (2 WD) I noticed it seemed to be overheating. I drove it to the well pump, about 50 feet, and put some water in it. Suddenly oil started coming out of the breather tube on the valve cover (i think thats what it's called on a diesel). I shut it off and checked the oil lever. As soon as I pulled the oil dip stick out oil started coming out of the dipstick hole. I then removed the oil drain plug and low and behold there was the water.
My question is this: Is my problem a $60.00 blown head gasket, a $985.00 cracked head,
or possibly something else? If it's a head gasket, do the gasket sealers work without causing other problems to the motor.
Looking forward to your replays.
Scott


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd sure think it was a head gasket myself to suddenly do this.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

I Agree. and hope that we are right......and it is not a cracked head!!!! (bummer)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Pipertec said:


> I Agree. and hope that we are right......and it is not a cracked head!!!! (bummer)


Both are a bummer, but the cracked head scenario would be in another catogory for sure.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd replace the head gasket and have the head itself magna-fluxed and shaved to be sure it didn't warp or crack. Its possible with putting cold water into an overheating engine that the head warped from the extreme temperature difference. Ever take a hot griddle from the stove and set it in a sink with water? It will warp almost instantly. The same thing may have happened here. That's why I'd have the head machined to be sure it is flat.

If you ever need to add water to a liquid cooled engine, shut the engine down and let it cool first. If you can't do that, use the hottest tap water you can and add it slowly so it can match the temperature of the coolant already there.


----------



## mreyeman (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks to all who have replied so quickly. I've already ordered the head gasket and I'm gonna try to find somewhere that can Magna-flux the head for me. I'll let you know what happens next.
Thanks again
Scott


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

we are still waiting


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

mreyeman said:


> Thanks to all who have replied so quickly. I've already ordered the head gasket and I'm gonna try to find somewhere that can Magna-flux the head for me. I'll let you know what happens next.
> Thanks again
> Scott


mreyeman: I would also replace the thermostat, this is what probably caused the engine to overheat in the first place, the thermostat has most likely failed.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

this is always the worst part about forums sometimes...op will ask a question, others chime in, and then we wait with cobwebs on ours heads for an eternity for the op to tell the world if it worked or not.


----------

